# Car Show & Art Contest



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

We at Mossy Performance are going to 
have a Open House - Car Show kinda thing. I have probably spoken to 
some of you about it. It will be held on Saturday, October 5th at 
Mossy in Oceanside, CA. Want you all there. 
But... 
I am opening up a little contest for the artwork for the T-shirt and 
fliers and such. I would like to offer a prize and much props and 
notoriety to the winner. I would need all submissions by September 1 
and then we would choose the winner and go with that design. So 
please let anyone you know who might be interested to get the pencil 
(or the computer) sharpened and submit some artwork. 
Details to be included can be found here. 
http://www.mossyperformance.com/contest.htm 
Registration is here: http://www.mossyperformance.com/carshowreg.htm

__________________


----------

